# marina calamai e il cake thinking



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2012)

Marina Calamai (Arezzo 1962 ) vive e lavora a Firenze. La sua prima passione è la musica: a 12 anni inizia a studiare il pianoforte.
A 18 frequenta il corso di musica e pittura presso la scuola fiorentina Martenot coronandolo con la sua prima mostra collettiva a Parigi. Dopo la maturità classica ed un esame di quinto anno di pianoforte in conservatorio, si trasferisce a Parigi dove studia presso lo stilista Alain Lalou ed in seguito presso la Paris American Academy per iniziare successivamente a lavorare come designer di moda (1983/85).
Tornata a Firenze inizia un’attività frenetica ed appassionante nel campo della moda a cui si dedica per tredici anni.
Gli studi più propriamente artistici proseguono nel 1998 a New York presso la Art Student League con il pittore Peter Cox ed in seguito a Firenze alla Lorenzo de Medici sotto la guida delle artiste Rose Shakinovsky e Claire Gavronsky. Inizia poi ad esporre in spazi pubblici e privati.
Le sue prime torte durante la gravidanza, proprio quando una iperglicemia le impedisce di assumere zuccheri.

http://www.marinacalamai.it/it/opere.htm

http://www.marinacalamai.it/img/upload/3feb7646a0422d41683e05bd2ffa9c1c.jpg


http://www.marinacalamai.it/it/opere/mille-sublimi-torte-sublimate_21.htm


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

A me piace questa la poltrona profiterol









Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt771 ha detto:
			
		

> A me piace questa la poltrona profiterol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo fa uno strano effetto sedere su quella roba marrone:singleeye:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

Minerva;bt773 ha detto:
			
		

> certo fa uno strano effetto sedere su quella roba marrone:singleeye:


ma dai... va bhe per te versione al cioccolato bianco va bene!


----------

